# Leesville Lake



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

I don't want anyone's secret spots of anything like that! It has been years since I have fished down there, just wondering how the bass fishing is and where to maybe start? Probably launch the boat on the dam end of the lake. Thanks for any info in advance!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Still a great size weedbed out from the dam and south campground. 

Entire shoreline is still loaded with downed trees to fish.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Awesome thank you! That was where I fished last time I was there which was a couple years ago, so that would have been my starting point most likely!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

That lake has so much great shore structure to cast to.
Have you ever stopped to get a drink from the spring on the side of the lake?
Ice cold and delicious


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nope havent really fished it that much! Just finally got a boat last year so with the lack of shore fishing down there only fished it a couple times with a friend's father when I was younger! But I have always loved the beauty and peacefulness of it!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

A little north of the dam on the west side, roughly where that boat is, you'll see a small square culvert made of stone leading into the hillside. Its roughly 20 ft away from the lake edge.

Been drinking from it since I was a little boy.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)




----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Will have to check it out while I am down there if I remember! Thanks for the info!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Welcome and good luck. Leesville is one of my favorites.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

In front of the FFA camp has been a good spot as well. Stay out a little ways from the shore and drag a jig, Carolina rig and even a deeper running crank.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Flippin 416 said:


> In front of the FFA camp has been a good spot as well. Stay out a little ways from the shore and drag a jig, Carolina rig and even a deeper running crank.


Thank you very much!


----------



## MagicMarker (Mar 19, 2017)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> Thank you very much!


I remember paddling canoes there forty years ago when I was in FFA camp


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Was out at Leesville yesterday in the kayak dragging around a worm harness and some shad. 
nothing on the shad and only bluegills again on the worm harness.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lewzer said:


> Was out at Leesville yesterday in the kayak dragging around a worm harness and some shad.
> nothing on the shad and only bluegills again on the worm harness.
> 
> View attachment 371135
> ...


How is the water clarity? If you don't mind me asking?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Karl Wolf said:


> That lake has so much great shore structure to cast to.
> Have you ever stopped to get a drink from the spring on the side of the lake?
> Ice cold and delicious


You know you can get a parasite like tapeworms etc doing that right?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> How is the water clarity? If you don't mind me asking?


Mid lake from the dam up past the FFA camp has been fairly clean...the further you go up towards North Fork Marina the more stained the water gets. It's a watermelon seed and green pumpkin color water


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

The water was turbid. Not muddy but turbid. About 2-3’ of visibility. 

About fresh water springs, I have been drinking out of them for decades. My uncle has one going into his lake. There’s one by the Wayne County airport north of Smithville and one in Rogues Hollow. Everyone stops by and fills multiple gallon milk jugs. 
I think unground spring filtered water is pretty safe. Heck, I swallow plenty of lake water every time I go swimming.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Thank you guys for the reports! Now just to find the bass tomorrow morning!


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I may be out there again tomorrow. If you see a kayak drifting with 2 rods that’s most likely me.


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

Let us know how it goes Buckeye!!!
I am contemplating running out there after work tonight...hmmmmm


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

kapposgd said:


> You know you can get a parasite like tapeworms etc doing that right?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Sometimes, you just got to live.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Lewzer said:


> I may be out there again tomorrow. If you see a kayak drifting with 2 rods that’s most likely me.


We will be the two big guys in a Bass Tracker Pro 170!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Flippin 416 said:


> Let us know how it goes Buckeye!!!
> I am contemplating running out there after work tonight...hmmmmm


Will do man!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> I may be out there again tomorrow. If you see a kayak drifting with 2 rods that’s most likely me.


You ever get into the saugs there? I normally just musky cast but break it up with some minnow and jigs. I tried targeting them before but never did very well except a couple dinks trolling cranks on the north fork end.


----------



## EDE (Nov 6, 2015)

*I drank from that spring when I was a kid. My great uncle would take me fishing in his boat and we always stopped for a drink. I am now 78 years old and the spring is still running.*


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

EDE said:


> *I drank from that spring when I was a kid. My great uncle would take me fishing in his boat and we always stopped for a drink. I am now 78 years old and the spring is still running.*


So cold in the summer that you can't even stand in the stream.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Again caught only bluegills yesterday fishing worm harness. The water clarity really improved from Tuesday. 
I could see down 4 up to 6’ in some places down by the dam up to the FFA camp.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> Again caught only bluegills yesterday fishing worm harness. The water clarity really improved from Tuesday.
> I could see down 4 up to 6” in some places down by the dam up to the FFA camp.


Leesville is probably my favorite lake in Ohio. Not because the fishing is great,its far from the best but because I enjoy the scenery and tranquility.

I'll probably camp there for 2-3 weeknights in September trying for musky and see if I can score a saug or couple perch for dinner.
I like Petersburg because I can keep my little boat up on shore near camp


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

4-6 ft not inches. I’m with you Karl. Beautiful day yesterday and much peace and quiet. Friend and I had a great time even though we didn’t catch much. No clue on that spring. We looked closely for any signs along the shoreline.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Lewzer said:


> 4-6 ft not inches. I’m with you Karl. Beautiful day yesterday and much peace and quiet. Friend and I had a great time even though we didn’t catch much. No clue on that spring. We looked closely for any signs along the shoreline.


It's visible from the water,not quite in a clearing and there are overhanging trees there. A square stone culvert a few feet wide perhaps 20' from the water.

Its within a 3- 5 min trolling speed from the north edge of the dam,same side as the dam.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

EDE said:


> *I drank from that spring when I was a kid. My great uncle would take me fishing in his boat and we always stopped for a drink. I am now 78 years old and the spring is still running.*


there is a spring down In Alabama best water around when there I always stop


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> So cold in the summer that you can't even stand in the stream.


sounds like I need to go just for that


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Upland said:


> sounds like I need to go just for that


It's like my personal fountain of youth, keeps me dating younger women.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> It's like my personal fountain of youth, keeps me dating younger women.


laughing out loud I'm getting to the age if I started to date I would have to cruise the nursing homes to find younger women


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

My day on Thursday down at Leesville didn't go as expected, caught only two small bass between the two of us! The water clarity was really good. Made it most of the day out there in the heat, started back to the south launch and had motor problems. Thank the Lord the trolling motor batteries had enough juice in them to get us back! It was a nice day on the water with a great friend.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> My day on Thursday down at Leesville didn't go as expected, caught only two small bass between the two of us! The water clarity was really good. Made it most of the day out there in the heat, started back to the south launch and had motor problems. Thank the Lord the trolling motor batteries had enough juice in them to get us back! It was a nice day on the water with a great friend.


Lucky when mine went I had to paddle back never knew I was old till I paddled my fat a$$ back


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> My day on Thursday down at Leesville didn't go as expected, caught only two small bass between the two of us! The water clarity was really good. Made it most of the day out there in the heat, started back to the south launch and had motor problems. Thank the Lord the trolling motor batteries had enough juice in them to get us back! It was a nice day on the water with a great friend.


Should have stopped and drank from the spring,it brings good fortune.


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

At that point I just wanted to get back to the ramp and get the boat home!


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Giardia isn’t fun.


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Monark22 said:


> Giardia isn’t fun.


I hear ghonarea isn't fun either but ya gotta take small risks to enjoy life.

On a less serious note, I've used this spring throughout my life and never gotten sick,I've used others on Florida also. I HAVE been ill from restaurant food many times in my life though.


----------



## Monark22 (May 25, 2015)

Or was it crypto.. onset time on average 7 days..most often food ate the same night wasn’t the culprit, unless it was food poisoning, few hours.. food borne illness 24-72 hours.. There’s a difference. Just saying. Tight lines!!


----------



## Karl Wolf (Apr 26, 2020)

Yes,I'm a long haul trucker and get Ill from food poisoning/illnesses at least once a year out here.
Also last trip to the Philippines I was sick for a few days from drinking the water from a family cistern.

This spring I mention has been used by generations.


----------



## Upland (Nov 3, 2016)

Karl Wolf said:


> I hear ghonarea isn't fun either but ya gotta take small risks to enjoy life.
> 
> On a less serious note, I've used this spring throughout my life and never gotten sick,I've used others on Florida also. I HAVE been ill from restaurant food many times in my life though.


Lol I hear there is a shot for that


----------



## Flippin 416 (Aug 18, 2005)

BuckeyeFishin07 said:


> My day on Thursday down at Leesville didn't go as expected, caught only two small bass between the two of us! The water clarity was really good. Made it most of the day out there in the heat, started back to the south launch and had motor problems. Thank the Lord the trolling motor batteries had enough juice in them to get us back! It was a nice day on the water with a great friend.


Buckeye....sorry your day didn't go as you hoped it would. I would deff make another trip there later this summer or in the fall. It can be a very fun lake to fish. Glad you made it back to the ramp safely!


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Flippin 416 said:


> Buckeye....sorry your day didn't go as you hoped it would. I would deff make another trip there later this summer or in the fall. It can be a very fun lake to fish. Glad you made it back to the ramp safely!


Thanks! I usually have expectations that can't be met when it comes to my fishing trips, but that is what keeps me going back! That and the relaxation, I will definitely be fishing it again when it cools down some for sure. I was glad I didn't have to ask for a tow from someone and ruin their day also. Glad we made it back safe and caught a couple fish.


----------

